# Riesenproblem mit Server: phpmyAdmin bringt Fehler



## Vatar (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi

Ich habe gerade rießige Probleme mit meinem vServer. Ich kann mich nicht mehr anmelden. Nach einer Neuinstallation gings wieder, danach habe ich ein Backup eingespielt und das Problem war wieder da. Meine einzige Hoffnung ist jetzt dass ich einen sql-backup machen kann (denn glücklicherweise läuft der phpmyadmin noch).

Die DB ist 170MB groß. Wenn ich diese exportiere bringt er aber bei ca 8mb folgende Fehlermeldung
	
	
	



```
Fatal error</b>:  Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 3192433 bytes) in <b>/usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/export/sql.php</b> on line <b>559</b><br />
```

Ihr seit meine lezte Hoffnung...es war verdammt viel Arbeit das System (OpenCMS) so einzurichten wie es soll und ich habe ja auch immer Backups gemacht (hat aber wohl nix genutzt)

DRINGEND

1000 Dank
--Marc


----------



## Vatar (6. Dezember 2006)

Nachtrag:

Ich wollte als zweites versuchen mit dem Mysql-Administrator auf meine DB zuzugreifen. Ich kann den Server anpingen aber keine Verbindung aufbauen. Ich denke mal das dies an den Rechten liegt. Kann mir einer Erklären was ich machen muss um von daheim auf meine DB zugreifen zu können (die einzige Möglichkeit die Rechte zu ändern ist im Moment über phpmyadmin). 
Ich weiß dass dies nicht sicher ist, aber ich muss irgendwie an meine Daten rankommen bevor ich den Server neu aufsetze.

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht solltest Du die PHP Dokumentation lesen 

Du mußt über die PHP.INI  den Wert erhöhen, den ein Script vom Arbeitsspeicher abzweigen darf. Ebenso hätte  helfen können.

Das nächste Mal bitte etwas mehr eigeninitiative. Soweit ich mich erinnere kam das Problem auch schon im Forum vor :suspekt: 

Naja, der entsprechende Eintrag befindet sich in der Zeile mit: »*memory_limit*«.


----------



## Vatar (6. Dezember 2006)

Sorry...aber wie bereits oben erwähnt....ICH HABE KEINEN ZUGRIFF AUF MEIN SYSTEM. Wie soll ich da einen ini-Wert ändern!?

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp...ich werd mal schauen ob ich das über den phpadmin einstellen kann.

edit: aber ich befürchte mal das dies nicht geht und jetzt wird wohl meine letzte Hoffnung der remote-Zugriff über den Mysql-Admin sein


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2006)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Sorry...aber wie bereits oben erwähnt....ICH HABE KEINEN ZUGRIFF AUF MEIN SYSTEM. Wie soll ich da einen ini-Wert ändern!?



Sorry, Du hattest nicht geschrieben worauf Du Dich nicht mehr anmelden konntest.
Zumindest ist es nicht eindeutig geschrieben (Möglichkeiten: SSH, FTP etc)
Wenn Du gar keinen Zugriff auf das System hast, ist es natürlich schlecht möglich die php.ini zu ändern.
Eventuell, wenn Apache oder PHP nicht  zu restriktiv eingestellt sind, kannst Du per .htaccess oder in der export-php-Datei vom phpmyadmin den von mir bereits erwähnten Wert ändern.



> edit: aber ich befürchte mal das dies nicht geht und jetzt wird wohl meine letzte Hoffnung der remote-Zugriff über den Mysql-Admin sein


Am besten du legst per phpmyadmin einen neuen User an, mit Zugriff auf die entsprechenden Tabellen, erlaubst dem User von außerhalb auf den Server zuzugreifen und sicherst die Daten über den von Dir erwähnten Remote-Zugriff.


----------



## Vatar (7. Dezember 2006)

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Der remote-Zugriff hat sich anscheinend auch erledigt, weil die Firewall da irgendwas blockt (*telnet meinserver 3306* bringt einen timeout).

Ich versuche im Moment die Tabellen einzeln mit dem phpmyadmin zu ziehen. Das Problem mit dem Speicher tritt im Moment nur bei einer Tabelle auf (90MB) und eventuell benötige ich diese nicht. Das CMS-System hat 3 arten von Tabellen (BACKUP, OFFLINE und ONLINE), die offlineTabellen habe ich schon alle und versuche gerade auf meine Laptop ein Testsystem zum laufen zu bringen. Is nur etwas stressig, da ich die großen sql-dateien aufsplitten muss da mysql ein timeout bringt. Ich habe es auch schon mit 
	
	
	



```
mysql ... --connect_timeout=50000000 < datei.sql
```
probiert, aber da sagt er auch _mysql has gone away_


----------



## Vatar (7. Dezember 2006)

Und weiter geht es. Wahrscheinlich gehört das jetzt eher ins SQL-Forum aber ich wollte das Thema nicht zerpflücken.

Wie im vorangegangenen Beitrag geschrieben muss ich die zu großen SQL-Dateien in kleinere aufteilen. Das komische ist jetzt allerdings dass mysql einen syntaxfehler in der ersten Zeile (der 2ten Datei) findet (die inserts der ersten Datei macht er anstandslos)? 

Verstehe ich nicht? denn die Statements in den folgenden Dateien sind alle genau so wie in der ersten Datei - es fehlt kein Buchstabe, die Anweisung endet mit ;

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2006)

Vatar hat gesagt.:


> Der remote-Zugriff hat sich anscheinend auch erledigt, weil die Firewall da irgendwas blockt (*telnet meinserver 3306* bringt einen timeout).


Dein VServer hat keine Rettungskonsole? Meist wird dann aus dem Netzwerk gebootet und Du kannst das System überprüfen und in Ordnung bringen.
Das ist wirklich übel. Mich erschreckt auch die Verwendung von Telnet - das ist selten geworden. Mittlerweile ist ein SSH-Server (ssh2 Protokoll) üblich.

Wie schon erwähnt. Wenn Du mit phpmyadmin rootzugang hast, kannst du Deinem User die Rechte geben sich von außerhalb des Servers darauf einzuloggen und mit mysqladmin die Daten remote zu retten. Falls die Firewall das nicht blockt.

Mehr fällt mir mit den angegebenen Daten nicht dazu ein. Wirklich böse, das Ganze...


----------



## Vatar (7. Dezember 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Dein VServer hat keine Rettungskonsole? Meist wird dann aus dem Netzwerk gebootet und Du kannst das System überprüfen und in Ordnung bringen.
> Das ist wirklich übel. Mich erschreckt auch die Verwendung von Telnet - das ist selten geworden. Mittlerweile ist ein SSH-Server (ssh2 Protokoll) üblich


Ich kann das Ding in einer Art Safe-Mode booten, aber auch dann kann ich mich nicht anmelden  

Ich hab soweit die Tabellen und werd die Kiste jetzt einfach mal plätten und hoffen dass ich die DB danach wieder einrichten kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Wie schon erwähnt. Wenn Du mit phpmyadmin rootzugang hast, kannst du Deinem User die Rechte geben sich von außerhalb des Servers darauf einzuloggen und mit mysqladmin die Daten remote zu retten. Falls die Firewall das nicht blockt.


Dem kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen.
Denn so lange MySQL selbst nicht für Zugriffe von aussen konfiguriert ist (Stichwort: skip-networking), nützen auch die Benutzerrechte nicht viel. 
Um dieses (über die my.cnf) konfigurieren zu können, bräuchte er aber wiederum den Zugriff via SSH oder ähnlichem.

Auch wenn es jetzt eh schon zu spät ist .....
Du kannst in phpMyAdmin auch angeben wie viele Datensätze Du ab welcher Zeile exportieren willst (hierbei wird LIMIT angewand).
Ist zwar bei grossen Datenbanken eine ziemliche Fummelei, aber zumindest eine Möglichkeit seine Daten zu retten (trotz memory_limit und/oder max_execution_time).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Dem kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen.
> (Stichwort: skip-networking),


Ich habe gehofft das es wie bei vielen Hostern einfach ignoriert wurde 
Und an LIMIT habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Das Einfachste ist manchmal das, woran man als letztes oder gar nicht denkt


----------

